# New membership...



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi, got new web membership today, how long does it usually take until I receive the e-mail with member number. I received confirmation of purchase, of payment.... I couldn't see any member numbers in those.

Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bonny, Usually within the hour, but I believe TTOC Member Sec may be on Hols, so could be a delay.

Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Must be on hols then, Been well over an hour. Thanks for reply.

Bonny


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

We are back from hols so back to work. He is still at work will sort it later. (When I have gone to bed  )


----------

